# Trimming radiator covers



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a couple ideas and likely there is more than one way to skin this cat but thought I would throw it out there.

I am building my sister some rad covers and am wondering how to trim it out to avoid gaps to wall/floor as much as possible.

2 areas:

A) to the wall as I assume the floor and wall are not 90 (its an older house). I was going to trim the back edge of the sides of the rad cover (there is no back) to match whatever angle exists.

B) i was originally thinking of cutting the baseboard to but up to the rad cover but they are old and original (big) so I don't think I want to. I'm just going to scribe and again cut the edges of the sides to fit around the baseboard.

Am I going in a wrong direction?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The thing to do is cut a piece of masonite or 1/4" plywood and scribe it to fit over the base molding. Then use it as a pattern to make your sides.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*making a template*

Use a pencil compass to scribe a line on a template and follow the surface to be duplicated. The compass points must be held horizontal while traversing down the vertical surface OR they must be held perpendicular to the surfaces. This video will explain it better:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzIqQbsbwN4


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Perfect! Thanks guys. Quite the production on that video ☺


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Worked like a charm guys, thank you. 

A separate question, I was originally going to Dado the rad cover carcass and then glue and brad nail the front louvers. Now I'm thinking a mechanical fastener might work better. Over time with repeated heating and cooling will it take its toll on the glue? I don't use pocket screws much but since it isn't really load bearing I think this may work better? Thoughts?


----------

